# Houston HD Broadcasts



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

Anyone have a good resource to review what HD OTA broadcasts are available for a given city? I will be moving to Houston, TX soon and would like to know what to expect OTA in High Def.

Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

My deepest sympathy (on your move) ....

Hope you like sauna's!

Lived in Houston for 5 years.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

speedy882001 said:


> Anyone have a good resource to review what HD OTA broadcasts are available for a given city? I will be moving to Houston, TX soon and would like to know what to expect OTA in High Def.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> Try zip code 77080 here - http://www.hdtvpub.com/local/localarea.cfm/group_plasma-hdtv/


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> My deepest sympathy (on your move) ....
> 
> Hope you like sauna's!
> 
> Lived in Houston for 5 years.


Yeh... I have visited here before (our main office is in Houston). Going to be a big change from Ohio.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Houston is an excellent city for HD content. ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, WB & UPN HD are all available OTA. Now, the heat and humidity is another story


----------

